# Counter surfing - suggestion



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
I've been reading a few old posts about people having problems with their dogs counter surfing. Just thought I'd share and hopefully help someone out!
Our Ebba used to countersurf constantly, and even if she knew the word "off" she would get right back up after a few seconds. We tried lots of things to stop this but what worked wonders was actually the Pet Corrector spray. We only had to use it twice and since then she hasn't even attempted to counter surf, it's been about 3 weeks.
We were very sceptic to this product but it's actually really great! At the moment we're using it to stop her jumping up on people and she's nearly perfect now. 

Maria


----------



## christine (Oct 19, 2010)

I second this recommendation - and just wanted to add, for those who haven't heard of it, "Pet Corrector Spray" is just a small can of compressed air that makes a loud hissing noise when you spray it. We only had to use it a few times (I tried to be a little sly and not let her see where the noise was coming from) and counter surfing has stopped. Total miracle, as it was near-constant previously. It is ridiculously expensive for what it is - I think I paid something like $14 at PetCo for a tiny can (clearly I was desperate). One of those cans you use to clean computer keyboards might work too, though I'm not sure it would be loud enough. We're also going to tackle jumping up on people next. Our first can of "Pet Corrector" has run out so we picked up a small air horn from the dollar store to use for reminders if she slips and to try to work on jumping on people. I'm hoping it's as effective; if not I will probably shell out the $14 again because it worked so well!

Before resorting to this we taught the "off" command (which she's great at, but doesn't stop her from getting on in the first place); spraying her with a water bottle, giving her a short "time out" in crate after each offense; and "snappy trainers" (modified mousetrap-type thing). So I was really amazed and pleased that this worked so quickly.

-Christine


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm...I think I may have to try this pet corrector spray for jumping. Pumpkin has been easy to train, except for the jumping! We tell her off, ignore, knee up, put her on the leash when greeting others, etc., but she is a terrible jumper. She will even do it from a full force run. Unexceptable, and she is powerful! Urgh...this is the one issue with Pumpkin we are struggling with. Thanks for the suggestion! I'm gonna get a can tomorrow & an empty spray bottle for water. Pumpkin hates cold water on her feet. I will try both.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

The noisy cans did the trick for Molly but she jumps a lot....just like the previous note described. I will give that a try also. This forum has been very helpful...I gues that says something about Vizsla owners. Thanks...I'll report after a few days.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Do give it a try! Just remember to praise your dog as soon as he gets off the person/counter, and don't use the spray to near his face. I agree with previous post about hiding the can behind your back so that the dog wont associate the horrible noise with you.
Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

My 14 wk old, Ditka, is quite the spunky one. He is very energetic and starting to channel his energy to jumping on counters and the table whenever possible. Even after an hour of off leash he will come in and jump on counters until I eventually just put him in his crate. I have tried the pennies in a jar, sternly sayng no and off ( which he listens to, jumps down then jumps right back up again). Any advice? Is this just a rebellion faze and will he grow out of it like he did the nipping?

Not sure what else I should do, any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

have you tried Pet Corrector- you can buy it from pets at home. 
One of mine did this alot as a puppy and completely grew out of it.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay just ordered it online, hope it works! Thanks!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pet corrector works (we tried it for jumping exclusively); however, it only worked if we had more than one "can" or person using it. In other words, P quickly just avoided the person who last sprayed. I know Cesar says dogs only live in the present, not the past, but I assure you P can remember well beyond 12 hrs. Pet Correct was a good example :


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We use the pennies in a soda can. It only took Holley two times of hearing it to stop. We put the can at the edge of the counter. When she jumped up, I knocked the can off the counter and it made such a loud crash that she went running off. That was all it took for her. Our trainer had recommended a Snappy Trainer (I think that is the name of it). It is a device that works similar to a mouse trap and flips off the counter if they touch it. We preferred the can of pennies. Good luck.


----------

